# Lyft became SCAMMERS



## Kamkama (Apr 4, 2017)

Stopped working with Rideshare back March 2020. On Feb 2021 I got an email saying that there will be a change to my rate card attached email. Decided to return to Lyft last month on April 6, 2021. But worked for 4 days only because instead of getting $0.68 a mile per their email I ended getting $0.45.
Returned their rented 🚘 and deleted my account stupid scammers.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Its probably because you were renting the car..


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Its probably because you were renting the car..


Yes, when drivers rent a car from Lyft to drive for them they punish them with a much lower rate of pay.


----------



## Kamkama (Apr 4, 2017)

I think your right guys but why their customer service agents doesn’t know what’s going on. Or they don’t like to say it IF YOU RENTED FROM US WE WILL PUNISH YOU!?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

They will never say anything definitive. Whether it's in writing or verbally. They will dance around a subject all day long but they will never give a definitive answer when it comes to anything that could put their Morality In the Limelight


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Supposedly he's an independent contractor, but his rates are dictated to him from another party.

What a joke. The whole independent contractor scam should be abolished.


----------



## Kamkama (Apr 4, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> They will never say anything definitive. Whether it's in writing or verbally. They will dance around a subject all day long but they will never give a definitive answer when it comes to anything that could put their Morality In the Limelight


That’s what I see here in their responses: 👇


----------



## Kamkama (Apr 4, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> They will never say anything definitive. Whether it's in writing or verbally. They will dance around a subject all day long but they will never give a definitive answer when it comes to anything that could put their Morality In the Limelight


That’s what I see here in their responses: 👇
View attachment 594917

View attachment 594918


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kamkama said:


> That’s what I see here in their responses: 👇
> View attachment 594917
> 
> View attachment 594918


The explanation for the pay cut as:
"In an effort to ensure that drivers are compensated equally" is obviously a lie.

If their intention was to treat all drivers equally, they could have simply raised the newer drivers' pay to match that of the older drivers.


----------



## Kamkama (Apr 4, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The explanation for the pay cut as:
> "In an effort to ensure that drivers are compensated equally" is obviously a lie.
> 
> If their intention was to treat all drivers equally, they could have simply raised the newer drivers' pay to match that of the older drivers.



AGREE


----------



## Rav (Aug 24, 2018)

Lyft rolled out pirorty mode in my market..robbing even more from drivers. Additional cut to get trips..their reasoning is you will get more trips for lesser pay.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

$0.68 a mile is garbage too, if your not getting over $0.90 a mile then your driving for the wrong company. Can’t believe anyone is still driving for Lyft with those rates


----------



## Kamkama (Apr 4, 2017)

NicFit said:


> $0.68 a mile is garbage too, if your not getting over $0.90 a mile then your driving for the wrong company. Can’t believe anyone is still driving for Lyft with those rates


they charging customers $0.92 I think, which way far than what I get $0.45.

I do agree with you that why people are still working?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Kamkama said:


> they charging customers $0.92 I think, which way far than what I get $0.45.
> 
> I do agree with you that why people are still working?


I wouldn’t touch $0.68 let alone $0.45. They are trying to compete with Uber and failing, can’t attract any good drivers with penny rolls. When Lyft realizes that they can’t keep customers because they can’t keep any quality drivers they’ll raise rates again. Can’t believe that’s what they are paying and they wonder why they have a driver shortage


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

So yes they recently cut the vet drivers pay to match the new drivers pay. So the pay went down. On top of that, car rental drivers make even less than that! I think it's somewhat comparable to the priority mode but I'm sure that depends on the market. 



NicFit said:


> $0.68 a mile is garbage too, if your not getting over $0.90 a mile then your driving for the wrong company. Can’t believe anyone is still driving for Lyft with those rates


What exactly do you get paid per minute mile in your Market because here in this market both companies around $0.60 a mile


----------



## Kamkama (Apr 4, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> So yes they recently cut the vet drivers pay to match the new drivers pay. So the pay went down. On top of that, car rental drivers make even less than that! I think it's somewhat comparable to the priority mode but I'm sure that depends on the market.
> 
> 
> What exactly do you get paid per minute mile in your Market because here in this market both companies around $0.60 a mile


Here you go.
my pay card 👇 $0.29


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

They are trying to take advantage of the large number of people who are ready to go back to work but their old job is no longer available. So they will turn to rideshare and other gig-economy jobs. Lyft wants to exploit that surplus of cheap labor. Expect Uber to follow their lead if it works for Lyft. 

This stuff should be illegal in the United States. Mislabeling workers as contractors to strip them of their rights as a worker while not recognizing their rights as contractors. Society benefits from the exploitation of the drivers so everybody turns a bind eye to the truth.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Kamkama said:


> Here you go.
> my pay card 👇 $0.29
> 
> 
> View attachment 595060


 sorry that question was directed at Nic fit. Not you


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> sorry that question was directed at Nic fit. Not you


I can’t find it, last I looked Uber was paying around $0.90 a mile and $0.30 a minute but I don’t have any information since you can never find it easy in Uber’s website, unlike Lyfts I can find the rate card in about 30 seconds


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NicFit said:


> I can’t find it, last I looked Uber was paying around $0.90 a mile and $0.30 a minute but I don’t have any information since you can never find it easy in Uber’s website, unlike Lyfts I can find the rate card in about 30 seconds


Well consider yourself lucky because there's very very few markets that pay that. The only ones that I can think of other than yours would be New York City and Seattle


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Well consider yourself lucky because there's very very few markets that pay that. The only ones that I can think of other than yours would be New York City and Seattle


I know, it’s one of the reasons I won’t move, precovid this market was great, it’s recovering and it’s about 75% of normal, once the events and business travel start again it’ll be back to normal


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Kamkama said:


> Stopped working with Rideshare back March 2020. On Feb 2021 I got an email saying that there will be a change to my rate card attached email. Decided to return to Lyft last month on April 6, 2021. But worked for 4 days only because instead of getting $0.68 a mile per their email I ended getting $0.45.
> Returned their rented 🚘 and deleted my account stupid scammers.
> View attachment 594768
> 
> ...


It's rock bottom.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

In what sfbay market are they paying 90c to driver for uberx? I don't know of any


----------

